# Dayton ES8 Elite Series



## matrixxhw

I am in the market for a cheap sub, and I followed up on recommendations for the Dayton SUB-80 8" HT Series 80 Watt. I found the Dayton ES8 Elite Series on sale, and was wondering if anyone had any experience with the latter. Both are basically $100, but the sparse reviews for the elite series did not seem so positive.

 How might either compare to the TSC ASW-8 8"?

 Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## denox

I am in the market for cheap sub too.
 From what I know, Dayton Elite series is design by Dr. Hsu and that alone is guarantee quality.
 ES10 has better reviews then ES8.
 Any opinion?


----------



## denox

Bump


----------



## Nick 214

Hop on over to our board, Techtalk at Parts-Express.com - Powered by vBulletin

 You should get some replies. 

 NK


----------

